
ThinkPad 25 - pimeys
https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-t-series/ThinkPad-25/p/22TP2TTTP25
======
pimeys
Been waiting to buy this. Only one model with 16GB of RAM, 512GB PCIe SSD,
U-series i7 and FHD touch screen. I'd go with more RAM, but would love to have
that keyboard. Not available from the German store yet.

------
belofty
It's currently out of stock in US.

I love X1 Carbon and it's on sale 30% off w/ coupon
[https://imgur.com/XqJeZej](https://imgur.com/XqJeZej)

